# Found these feet in case anyone is interested.



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm a DIYer and I know some of you may be interested in this. So this is no spamming but sharing the wealth here. I found these feet on *Ebay*. These are like those that were on PE at one time, guy says he has some to sell and he seems standup with good feedback.



















Check out the auction here:

http://cgi.****.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170226663993&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123

Edit. You have to replace the asterisks with the ebay as I didn't know how this would have been taken. The bidding has ended on this but the user informed me he has some more when I enquired before this post.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The link to the auction doesn't work.


----------



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

I took out ebay from the URL where there are the asterisks as I did not know how this would have been viewed here. I am not a spammer though just sharing. The bidding has ended on this item but the seller had informed me that he has a few more to sell so you can message him or visit his store. Hope this is ok.


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

Those are good looking. Let us know if they are high quality when you get them. 25-30$ for 2 sets is not too bad if the quality is good.


----------



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

Well they seem to be the set that PE had on Buy Out a long time ago. HTguide has a thread there from this same thing I posted. Some members there with experience say they are not for heavy towers and they broke when some folks tried to walk their speakers with them. I am building lighter towers with dual 6.5" woofers anyways. The seller has said that he will be listing more to sell so I guess you could check his ebay store. It will be a while yet before I get mine and before I finish my project. I am in Trinidad and Tobago so you can guess it will be a couple weeks before I get them.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Not a problem,... as long as it is not spam or a sale pitch. 
Here at the Shack we actually have a forum just for ebay deals, it is in the Classifieds areas. Please feel free to post these types of deals there.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/ebay-deals/




Wildcard26 said:


> I took out ebay from the URL where there are the asterisks as I did not know how this would have been viewed here. I am not a spammer though just sharing. The bidding has ended on this item but the seller had informed me that he has a few more to sell so you can message him or visit his store. Hope this is ok.


----------



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

Nah, I am from Trinidad and that seller is from Tampa. No way we are connected just came across it and had some communication with him when I was enquiring about the item in my searches. So I was just sharing my find, thank you for directing me to the right place otherwise.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Those feet look really nice, good find, Wild. I bet those would really add to the overall impression of a good DIY speaker or sub (if they're sturdy enough). Did you get the rubber feet or the chrome looking ones (or do they come with both)? Either way, you'll have to show us pics of the final result!


----------



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

The seller said that both the chrome spikes and the rubber feet come in the package for you to change if you want. I thought it was a choice too. I have a cabinet maker building for me but lately he has been giving me a serious rn around. I do not have the tools so I have to rely on his fabrication. I'll post up some thing when I get the rest of work going on them. Hoping to get them this evening, (fingers crossed as it has been 2 1/2 months I have been waiting to get these done.)

By the way, a suggestion for the moderators here.

I noticed the ebay forum you have set up is rather low. Maybe you can allow the links here, or even there and leave a shadow topic either place. I don't usually visit there and yes that is my fault but I guess alot of members just zip right to the DIY forum like I do and may miss out. I think this may have been missed out if I posted there so a shadow in both forum would work well. Just a little suggestion, don't know how possible it is. Hope I didn't over step any lines here.


----------



## Wildcard26 (May 22, 2007)

Received my set of Feet today and they look like they will fit my application well. They are plastic but the look great and they can't take heavy weight so be careful not to put too much pressure on those. I'll keep you posted.


----------

